# Mehrere Skillpunkte von einem Vorkommen.



## Ursli (13. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Es ist mir gestern einmal passiert, dass ich von einem Mithrilvorkommen beim abbauen 2 Skillpunkte bekommen hab. Allerdings musste ich zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Abbau 2 Mobs killen, von denen ich Aggro hatte und mich auch ein bisschen vom Mithril entfernen.

Meine Frage: was braucht es um als 'Besitzer', 'erstmaliger Skillpunkt-Erhalter' oder wie immer das man das nenen will, gelöscht zu werden und nochmal einen Skillpunkt zu erhalten. Ist es die Distanz, ist es Fremdaggro oder einfach nur Zeit. Oder war es ein einmaliger Bug.

thx für alle antworten, auch mutmassungen erwünscht....


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. März 2008)

hallo
also ich hab einen char auf 375 bergbau und keinen kurz davor und habe noch nie bei einem vorkommen 2 skillpunkte bekommen. kann nur mutmaßen das du dich relativ weit + lange vom vorkommen entfernt hast.. war dann quasi wie nen respawn vom vorkommen. man könnte auch einfach luck0r zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colenzo (15. März 2008)

Manchmal kann es passieren das 2 Vorkommen übereinander spawnen, sieht dann aus wie ein einziges Vorkommen.


----------



## Tirkari (15. März 2008)

Ja, das mit den zwei Vorkommen übereinander hab ich in letzter Zeit mit Kräutern auch sehr häufig. Kräuter gepflückt, Punkt aber immer noch da auf der Minimap und nochmal was drin.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (15. April 2008)

Der TE hat Recht.
Beim Bergbau skillen im Hinterland wurde ich an einem Erzvorkommen nach dem ersten Abbau angegriffen. Den Mob (ein Wolf) hab ich gekürschnert und dann weiterabgebaut und hab wieder einen Skillpunkt erhalten.
Ich habs einfach aufs Kürschnern dazwischen geschoben...


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2008)

Wie es bei Wow genau gelöst ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Anti Macro Code von UO arbeitete z.b. so dass sich die letzten 20 Ids gemerkt wurden.

Trainierte man z.B. Lockpick mit nur 10 Kisten bekam man schnell keinen Skill mehr. nahm man z.b. 100 Stück sprengte man praktisch das "Erinnerungsvermögen" des Anti Macro Codes und konnte an den gleichen Kisten trainieren.

Man könnte also in Wow auch jedes erz einfach nur anhauen und dann schauen nach wievielen positionen man an einer alten wieder Gain bekommt. Nur real macht das natürlich kein Mensch.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. April 2008)

Colenzo schrieb:


> Manchmal kann es passieren das 2 Vorkommen übereinander spawnen, sieht dann aus wie ein einziges Vorkommen.



Ich denke mal es waren 2 Vorkommen übereinander. Habe diesbezüglich schon einige Tests gemacht

a.) 1 x Abbauen, 1 x  Ausloggen, 1 x Einloggen, 1 x Abbauen     funktioniert nicht, kein 2. Skillpunkt
b.) 1 x Abbauen, 3 x  Mobs kiillen, 1 x Abbauen     funktioniert nicht, kein 2. Skillpunkt
c.) 1 x Abbauen, 1 x  10 Minuten afk sein, 1 x Abbauen     funktioniert nicht, kein 2. Skillpunkt

Was ich noch nicht probiert habe ist die Cache Dateien komplett zu lehren. Vielleicht wird die Vorkommens ID ja lokal gespeichert.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Ich denke eher das wird auf dem Server gespeichert.


----------



## Bergerdos (5. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte schon 2 mal daß ein Vorkommen auf der Minimap angezeigt wird un wenn man mit der Maus über den Punkt geht wird zweimal "Eisenerz" untereinander angezeigt. Dann waren das 2 Vorkommen für die es auch 2 Skillpunkte gab.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2008)

Richtig, aber gerade bei Eisen kommt das recht selten vor. Bei Kupfer hat man sowas öfters. Kann man mehr als 4x abbauen sind es in jeden Fall schon mal zwei Vorkommen.


----------

